
Reading "Error Detecting and Error Correcting Codes" (2014) - luu
http://ballingt.com/error-detection/
======
DenisM
I've been looking to generate support ticket numbers with built-in error
correction, so they can be discussed over the phone with customers.

Didn't find any off-the-shelf implementations in .NET so I gave up for the
time being.

I might just end up adding a checksum to the ticket# and then computing all
possible permutations that still meet the checksum, and verify each match
against the database of open tickets. Takes less space anyway.

~~~
dexen
The EAN-13 standard is pretty close to what you need, giving single-digit
error _detection_ (tho not _correction_ ), and you can shorten it to the last
5 or 6 digits. As the last digit is the checksum, this gives you 4 or 5 digits
of precision.

Back at my earlier workplace we used EAN-13s as product serial numbers.
Generally in customer service we used the last 5 digits, with the leading ones
being implied by product model.

~~~
DenisM
If all I needed was detection I could just XOR all letters and append the
result.

~~~
dexen
This doesn't detect a transposition error, which is somewhat common with
humans. That's why in EAN-13 and similar codes, the checksum takes digits with
varying weights.

~~~
DenisM
doh. tank you!

